# cornsnake substrait, always burrowing



## JungleGuts (May 8, 2007)

I currently use aspen snake bedding but my little corn is always burrowed under the substrait(about 2 inches of it in a 10g tank)...so i pretty much never see him inless i retreve him for feeding(which is a pain finding him, and also makes it a pain geting handeling time in). Does anyone else have this problem? Ive been thinking about switching to something else so he dosnt constantly burrow under, perhaps even just news paper or paper towels?


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (May 8, 2007)

Well, they realy like burrowing, that is what they do in the wild, so if they can do it in there tank it will keep them less stressed, it is a pain for watching them but if your up at night that is when they come out.
~Samuel


----------



## JungleGuts (May 8, 2007)

yea i know mine gets out at night because it leave me little presents in the morning lol


----------



## Mushroom Spore (May 8, 2007)

JungleGuts said:


> Does anyone else have this problem?


Having a happy snake is a problem now?


----------



## JungleGuts (May 8, 2007)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Having a happy snake is a problem now?


well i know plenty of people who just keep snakes on paper towels and they are happy snakes. j/w is there are any better substraits that limit burrowing(my corn has never burrowed this much before and has always used its hide since recently)


----------



## Mushroom Spore (May 9, 2007)

If your corn snake wants to burrow, who are you to say it can't? I'm just saying, I'd be pretty bummed if some guy came into *my* house and started throwing off my groove because I wasn't entertaining him enough.


----------



## LeilaNami (May 9, 2007)

Uh, you _want_ your snake to burrow.  It means its exhibiting healthy corn snake behavior.  If you wanted a display animal maybe you should've gotten a different species.  I'd say not letting him burrow would cause undue stress.


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 9, 2007)

i too have them on aspen bedding and they seem to love it.  i enjoy watching them burrow around too...i always laugh when i am watching one go under, then suddenly pop up right in front of me or some other random place i wasn't expecting.


----------



## Mina (May 9, 2007)

Dan, don't sweat it.  They just burrow, it is what they do.  It makes them feel safe.  My cornsnake burrows, and my rosy boa does too.  The only one that does not burrow is my ball python and I think he would too if he could.  You can still see them.  My little cornsnake guy does come out sometimes, mostly at night, and so does the rosy.  I know, it is a bit of a pain to play rake your fingers through the substrate and hope you find a snake, but in the long run, it just means yours is happy and you are being a good cornsnake parent.


----------



## 6StringSamurai (May 9, 2007)

Do you have something for the snake to climb on?  I have a cork bark log that it can either climb or hide inside.  Either way, it's visible to those looking in the enclosure, and I would say it spends about 40% of it's time in the open crawling around on the log and 20% curled up inside it, and the rest of the time burrowed or in one of its other hides.

Maybe you can try something like that?


----------



## LeilaNami (May 9, 2007)

The corn snakes do like to climb up onto things as much as burrowing.  Just give it a couple of different niches in your cage to give it an option of not burrowing if it so chooses.


----------



## edie (May 10, 2007)

my corn loves to burrow, a few days ago i gave it some vines and sometimes it comes out to climb through them. but mostly she likes to stay underground, i don't bother unless i'm going to feed/take her out to poop


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 11, 2007)




----------

